

(Smithsonian announces) New cute furry mammal species discovered - swamp40
http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/15/world/americas/new-mammal-smithsonian/index.html

======
bifrost
This is pretty cool, I knew that exploration had lead to the finding of new
"small life" organisms, but its been a while since we've found a new cute
cuddly creature.

I await its placement on the front page of an OReilly book.

------
swamp40
"The olinguito is the first mammalian carnivore species to be newly identified
in the Americas in 35 years."

